# Tying the vest adjuster as opposed to using the buckle.



## vestalle (Mar 7, 2005)

Today I was at a men's clothing store, trying on a three piece suit. I was trying to tighten the adjuster on the back of the vest, but I couldn't figure out how the buckle thing worked. I asked the guy who worked there, and he said I should just tie the two strips of fabric together. I felt strange putting knots in such a fancy garment, but the guy was really confident that that's the way to go. In fact, when I tried on a different suit, and had tightened the vest with the buckle, he came over and tightened the vest some more and tied it in place.

Do this make sense to you? Do you think tying the adjuster in place is appropriate?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't see why not, as the vest back isn't meant to be seen. Were I planning to tie it on a regular basis, and wear it where it *was *seen, I think I'd take the buckle off.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Never heard of doing that before.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Seems like it would make the suit look kinda lumpy with the jacket on..


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

vestalle said:


> Today I was at a men's clothing store, trying on a three piece suit. I was trying to tighten the adjuster on the back of the vest, but I couldn't figure out how the buckle thing worked. I asked the guy who worked there, and he said I should just tie the two strips of fabric together. I felt strange putting knots in such a fancy garment, but the guy was really confident that that's the way to go. In fact, when I tried on a different suit, and had tightened the vest with the buckle, he came over and tightened the vest some more and tied it in place.
> 
> Do this make sense to you? Do you think tying the adjuster in place is appropriate?


I wouldn't rely on the salesman for any concrete info at this point. As a sales person for clothing they should have been able to show you how the buckle worked rather than tying it together.

No it is not appropriate.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. A lumpy back is never good, regardless if we are wearing a suit jacket or not!


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

I can not imagine any buckle being too complicated to be used. Another alternative would be to have the vest altered to fit and remove the straps.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Let me say that my first comment assumed the thing was too damned fiddly to mess with. Haven't met one of those myself


----------



## vestalle (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks all for the feedback. It's not that he couldn't figure out how the buckle worked. It just didn't hold the fabric very strongly, and it all came out. I initially hoped that there was some trick to make that thing actually do its job.

I definitely want the back of my vest to look presentable. For me, one of the main advantages of wearing a three-piece suit is that I can slip off my jacket and still look dressed up.

Regarding lumpiness: I realized after I came home from the store that he first slipped the strap through the buckle, and then tied it. Unfortunately I didn't pay close enough attention while I was there. I think his knot kept the strap flat against the vest, avoiding lumps.


----------



## vestalle (Mar 7, 2005)

what do you guys think of what's been done over here
https://www.indochino.com/images/productimages/1307556118.617238722.additional.07.large.jpg

It seems like they used the buckle, but also did some knotting. I think that's what the salesman did.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

Is there any reason the back of an OTR vest can't be tailored to fit properly? Most here get everything else tailored. Why make an exception for the vest?

Please don't go on the good word of Indochino.


----------



## vestalle (Mar 7, 2005)

I like have the adjuster ruffle the back of the vest a bit. Sure, if your adjuster is doing too much, it means the vest doesn't fit properly. But a little tightening adds some variety to the back of the vest. (Of course most people here would disagree vehemently and say that a real gentleman keeps his vest under his jacket at all times.)


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

If my belt is making my trouser waist bunch and rumple, the pants need tailored.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

jwlester said:


> If my belt is making my trouser waist bunch and rumple, the pants need tailored.


I suppose that is the beauty of Suspenders/Braces or trousers with side adjustment tabs.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry, I was being a bit snarky about the vest not fitting properly if it bunched up. Even if I'm wearing braces, my pants are going to be properly tailored.


----------

